# Do Hav noses change color?



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've noticed recently that Gryff's formerly coal black nose is now slightly pink. What's up with that? Is it normal?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, it's normal. Some noses do that in wintertime!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sometimes cream or white dogs noses will lighten in winter. It's called "Winter Nose" and nothing to worry about.

(Funny we posted the same thing at the same time)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ivy,
I am sure you will not be surprised to hear that Brady's nose changes in the winter, although I have not noticed it yet this year. Afterall, our boys look so much alike.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

As everyone said, it's normal. It's just because the nose is not getting as much sunlight as it does in the summer so it loses pigmentation.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, does he have some foot and toe pads that aren't black?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's nose always went from black in summer to brown in winter and then to black again. But this past summer, his nose got darker, but not that true black color. Recently he has lost the black "eyeliner" around his eyes. That has gone brown also. I think he is either losing pigment or has the chocolate gene.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michelle- that also happened to Belle last year. I know she is a maltese but she got a lighter nose in the winter time and it hasn't gone back to that jet black. She still has her eye liner but her nose has lightened compared to when she was younger. As to what Tom is saying- ironically every one of her pads is jet black. In the maltese ring, the judges will often look at the pads to judge maltese pigment.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

To answer the original question, while some people may say it is "normal", it is not _*supposed*_ to happen. Havanese are supposed to maintain their black pigment on their noses (and eyerims, lips and pads). Yes, it does happen sometimes, but it is something that a breeder hopes to avoid in their breeding program. Most good breeders will remove a dog from their breeding program if the pigment fades (or never fully comes in).

It does *not* mean anything is wrong with the dog though. They just have weaker pigment and it is no big deal at all.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, that's interesting. I didn't know this, though it does make sense! Kubrick has never gotten snow nose, but I've heard it's more common amongst all white/cream dogs.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*How about for a non-white dog?*

I just noticed that the center-ish part of Scout's nose looks silvery-gray to me, instead of black.

He is a mostly black dog, with white markings. Is it possible he has snow nose too? Or maybe I just never noticed the coloring of his nose? Time to bring out a black marker (just kidding!)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tom King said:


> Just out of curiosity, does he have some foot and toe pads that aren't black?


Yes, he does. They are a combination of pink and black.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's foot pads are all black.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pads...*

I always thought all pads were black! Learn something every day!

Just wish all the nails were clear instead of black though!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc has some pink pads....so is that a sign that the nose won't go all black? His nose kind of matches his pads! I am disappointed about the nose coloring, but what do you do? I thought about permanent markeround:.

(Looks like I need to get the trimming scissors out...)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Linda - Gryff's nails are clear.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There is a story about a maltese show where the judge had the owners line the dogs up and pick them up. This where they usually check pads for pigment and is commonly done in maltese. The judge also took a napkin around with her touching the dog's noses and then split the class  It happens! I have never seen a hav judge look at pads for pigment- do they ever do this?

Just go to a dog show in a grooming area and it can be shocking. The first big dog show I went to, I set up in the wrong area <BG> I was near the chinese crested and they were getting ready and the person right next to me was putting color on the plum on top of the head with a mascara brush! I have talked to a few chinese crested breeders and while it isn't suppose to be done, it is quite often.

Both my Neezers have black pigment but Dora is striking black for a lighter dog but I think the contrast really shows with a lighter dog especially lips and eyes. I wouldn't worry about it as your dog may have not gone to your home if he/she didn't have a lighter pigment


----------

